# ICD-10 Experience



## kbartrom (Jul 11, 2011)

The company with which I work is interested in having someone with experience in ICD-10 implementation and coding to speak to our staff.  This person would have had to gain the experience outside of the United States.  If you know of anyone with this experience, please respond to this thread.  Thank you!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 11, 2011)

Although other countries use ICD-10, they still have differences from the US's version of ICD-10. The other issue is that most other countries also have a single-payer system, unlike we do.  It's not the codes themselves that pose the problems (in my opinion, anyway), it's going to be the payers, and whether or not your computer system will be able to support the two diagnosis code libraries.   

I think that the AAPC, CMS, AHIMA and the AMA have been good about keeping us informed of what we have to do to prepare for this  conversion.  I have no illusions that this is going to be easy. 

Let me know if you do find someone, and if they were helpful.


----------



## kbartrom (Jul 11, 2011)

Pam - I agree, this is not going to be easy!  That is one of the reasons we want to bring someone in.  Your point of the single-payer system is a very good one.  Thanks for the food for thought!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jul 11, 2011)

*Coding Edge Article*

Wasn't there an article in one of the recent Coding Edge editions written by a CPC in the Netherlands? I am not sure of the country and not where I can double check my information. The reason I bring it up is because what she wrote about seemed to show that our systems are going to be VERY different. It was a good read.


----------



## alasley (Jul 30, 2011)

Just a suggestion for you to look into, but I thought I heard that AAPC had some speakers/trainers that are well versed (to the extent one can be without actually using it) in ICD-10. If my memory serves correct, AAPC has some strict rules in regards to who can teach/train/speak on it to ensure quality information. Again, please validate this, as I am not 100% sure of the accuracy.


----------



## candiceibarra (Jul 31, 2011)

AAPC does have speakers and trainers.... What did your office need help in??? Conatct me candice@coderclass.com


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi guys! We do have a trained team of experts available. We have been actively digging into documentation and the codes themselves which provides some great well rounded experience. We are available for any needs you have, please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions. Together we can make ICD-10 manageable!


----------



## martnel (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 3 yrs of experience working with ICD-10, in South Africa, between 1996 and 1999, before we immigrated to the USA.  I am currently CPC and COSC certified, and just started working in General Surgery.  

I have to agree with Pam Brooks:  the systems are very different.  (We did not have a single payer system, but it was totally different - much easier than here.) If IT and the doctors do well on their parts, coders (those who know how to code) should not have problems.  

The USA has a really "big wheel" to turn around!


----------

